# Zeilenumbruch im Textfeld



## Mellowtrax (1. Okt 2003)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das hinkriege, dass ich in einem Textfeld einen Zeilenumbruch hab?

Und wie kann ich z.B. mit einem Klick auf einen Button den Editor oder das Word öffnen geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Fian03 (1. Okt 2003)

Hallo

ich glaube das mit dem Zeilenumbruch geht so

 textArea.setLineWrap(true);


Gruß Fian03


----------



## Mellowtrax (1. Okt 2003)

bei mir erscheint ein Fehler wenn ich das mache leider


----------



## Fian03 (1. Okt 2003)

dann füge dass hier dazu

extArea.setWrapStyleWord(true); 

hoffe das klappt


----------



## Mellowtrax (1. Okt 2003)

also statt textarea muss ich ja schon den namen meines textfeldes einfügen oder? und es ist keine textares sondern ein textfield macht das nen unterschied?


----------



## mariopetr (1. Okt 2003)

ja sicher. in JTextField ist kein zeilenumbruch moeglich.
siehe dazu auch die apidoc
"JTextField is a lightweight component that allows the editing of a single line of text. For information on and examples of using text fields, see How to Use Text Fields in The Java Tutorial. "


----------

